# Digital Scan Rate?



## jayhawker (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a RPTV Panosonic Tv and it has Digital Scan Rate of 480p and 1080i.

My question is what if they providers scan rate is 720p....does this mean I will receive the hd?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45980


----------



## jayhawker (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks


----------

